# Looking for a training bike



## maadiboy (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello,

i am looking for a stationary training bike and would like to know where are shops in cairo to get one. I saw a few in carefour maadi and some in maadi grand mall, but is there any other BIGGER shop in downtown or somewhere with more to choose from? Well i found one i like in maadi grand mall, but still looking for some cheaper ones. Oh and i am looking for a recumbent bike, not one to sit on.

thanks for answers


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have to ask.. What is a recumbent bike?


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have to ask.. What is a recumbent bike?


Ok had no idea my self , looked it up and low and behold it's exactly like the bike the guys with no legs use for begging,
Know we know were the idea came from , do you think they patented it.


----------



## maadiboy (Jan 25, 2011)

I don´t know if there is a patent and just got to know the word recumbent through the name of the bike i saw in grand mall, that name is recumbent rc3600 and in the net i found it among other bikes named recumbent.

I used a bike like that in the gym and its nicer while watching tv for example


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

There's various exercise / torture equipment upstairs in Alpha Markets on the Corniche in Maadi. I can't recall if exercise bikes were amongst this or not.


----------



## lukas (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi, you wont find any good ones here in Cairo. If you really want to have one which you will also use over time you will have to go to a shop fe in Germany. There are many descent online ordering shops.


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

I was looking for a Treadmill last week! I have seen a few of them at Dandy Mall in 6th Of October but I was not satisfied with the quality... they seemed very very weak!! I then went to Designapolis and found a new Technogym store... they had fantastic professional equipment but was very expensive unless you want to build a professional training gym. However, I found out they also sell Reebok training equipment and I was sent a PDF with a few options and the prices were lower then the ones I have seen in the UK. They have sent me by mistake the pdf with the bikes ! Their main offices is in Dokki ... in 3A, Hayaat El Tadrees Sq. off Mosadak St., I spoke to Amira!! The company is called Power Sports & Fitness. 
Cheers!!


----------



## maadiboy (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello to all, thanks for the replies, but i decided now for one i talked about before in grandmall. They have one shop with a few training bikes, threadmills etc. They sell also reebook and kettler and the vendor told me he can order from kettler all i like and showed me a brochure. Kettler is made in germany and for sure those bikes are really expensive, like up to 12000 LE or so 
But the ones they have in their shop cost around 2-3000 LE and he told me that the kettler one in their shop is made in china 

Well he told me about a bike in alpha market for 3000 LE it was the same i bought now in grand mall in another shop called inter sport for the same price. Quality is alright and fine for 2 more years here


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

maadiboy said:


> Hello to all, thanks for the replies, but i decided now for one i talked about before in grandmall. They have one shop with a few training bikes, threadmills etc. They sell also reebook and kettler and the vendor told me he can order from kettler all i like and showed me a brochure. Kettler is made in germany and for sure those bikes are really expensive, like up to 12000 LE or so
> But the ones they have in their shop cost around 2-3000 LE and he told me that the kettler one in their shop is made in china
> 
> Well he told me about a bike in alpha market for 3000 LE it was the same i bought now in grand mall in another shop called inter sport for the same price. Quality is alright and fine for 2 more years here


sorry but looking at those costs wouldn't it be better to join a sports club or something? Surely in maadi there must be loads.


----------



## maadiboy (Jan 25, 2011)

Sportsclubs are too expensive and you have to go by taxi, i have a gym right right at my corner but they charge about 300 LE for a month and have not even a cross trainer. The cheapest gym i went to before was Triple X in degla for 180 LE a month or 1100 LE for a year. But i just used the bycicle or the crosstrainer, so if i would pay for 2 years its almost the same as buying a bike and i can use it all the time now. 

Oh and the other gyms like allouba or golds gym are far more expensive.


----------



## maadiboy (Jan 25, 2011)

Sportsclubs are too expensive and i would have to go by taxi, i have a gym right right at my corner but they charge about 300 LE for a month and have not even a cross trainer. The cheapest gym i went to before was Triple X in degla for 180 LE a month or 1100 LE for a year. But i just used the bycicle or the crosstrainer, so if i would pay for 2 years its almost the same as buying a bike and i can use it all the time now. 

Oh and the other gyms like allouba or golds gym are far more expensive


----------

